# Toyota heater ( help ) 2000 corolla 1.8



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok here's the thang, no heat except at high RPM, already changed thermostat, water pump, raidiatior, hose's and the heater core is clear, still no heat. Also burped it with a kit. Need some info. I gota gallon of gas and a match. Been 2 week's on this thang. :gaah:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

More Gas!! :ignore:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

If I remember, there is a door that allows the hot-air from the heater-core and the cold-air from the outside-intake to blend in order to create a comfortable temperature inside the vehicle's cabin.

Sometimes the door is vacuum actuated, other times it is cable actuated. You might want to see if you can access that door and make sure that it moves under its own power.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I know you said you burped it, but could there still be some air trapped in the heater core?


----------



## longtime (Nov 22, 2009)

Jason said:


> I know you said you burped it, but could there still be some air trapped in the heater core?


I wondered that, I had a car that had a vent valve on the fire wall behind the engine that had to be opened to allow all the air out. I looked on the net and could not find that on the Toyota, but it would not hurt to look.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Well i looked for that thang to, don't have one but found the problem, dang head gasket. I smelled it coming from the tail pipe purdy strong.  Not on the intake side on the outlet end of thing's.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Yuk. That's going to be a pain in the butt to fix.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Yep those little motor's are layed out weird, but i put it off on my brother in law. He! He! what are family for anyway. He has air tool's and could do it a lot faster than me anyway. Well that's what he get's for marrying my sister, he shuda knowed better.


----------

